# Opinions, insights, thoughts?



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

I am thinking of driving the seven hours to see this property. I would love to hear from those more experienced before I make the commitment. 

From the looks of things the house has been vacant for a few years or so. There is an incredible 92 acres adjoining this one but it is more than double my price range. No way to make it work.

The house is very secluded...very. And that is appealing to me. 
http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=1&Office=16044&No=16044-17660&AU=N&FT=P


There is another site that shows additional photos...it is really rough looking. These photos make it look nicer than it is. I was also told the electric in the basement is "rough". Well has not been hooked up, etc.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

OK, so you ask and my personal opinion is that ,that's a lot of money to be putting into a place that looks like there is still lot's of work to be done. If you take the drive you will at least know what the area is like and if there is anything that is a plus or minus to go along with it.Some of the pix makes it seem that it wasn't a professional that did what has been done so you may have to go back in and redo a lot of their work.If on the other hand it is structurally sound and you have the knowledge and means to deal with it that may sway things for the better.

Wade


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Wade, that is exactly the type of thoughts I need to hear.
I do think it is high for only 22 acres. It had been listed for $150,000 but taken off the market. I think it has been empty for some time now.

I just keep looking and looking.

Thank you


----------



## cricket49 (Apr 20, 2014)

I can see why you would consider this property. The country setting around the house is beautiful. However, you have to look at property with your brain as well as your heart. If you have the money to fix the house then go for it. Get the house inspected by a good home inspector who has excellent reviews in the area.

When we were looking for land the best property we found was 28 acres in the country surrounded by trees. A small farm house in the middle. It was breathtaking and we could see ourselves living there. After due diligence, I found all the land surrounding this property was owned by a quarry. The quarry 5 miles away was closed and had been for over 30 years. However, this company owned another quarry 20+ miles away. The quarry had recently purchased another parcel around the land within months of us looking at this land. We passed.

Good luck. :bouncy:


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Here is how I am processing this;

-very secluded yet less than 30 minutes to town. 
-two barns and several out buildings
-electric is run to the land and the house is at least wired.
-septic is in and hooked to the house.
-a bathroom has been installed.
-garden spots 
-well is on sight.
-pond

Even if I needed to put in $50,000 to
-update electric
-insulation
-hook up well or drill another
-flooring, wall repair, interior and exterior painting, etc. 


I would have an incredible homestead that would meet my needs. I could grow with the property. If in the future we could put in solar or other things to be more self sufficient, that would be icing on the cake.

I live in an area where craigslist is a wealth of resources. I found gorgeous kitchen cabinets in one of our very upscale areas for $1,200. I have adult sons who can find resources and update the outside as they like, on their time and financial resources allow.

I am scared, but God willing I will head down this week to see the property. 

Though this is off topic, I am scared for my nine year old son. He is so social. He is well on his way to a black belt in Taekwondo and has established a great peer group at this dojo. But there is no way I can afford to live where we do now, I know in my heart we have to be in a place where we can meet many of our basic needs, etc.


----------

